#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Met spoed kamer gezocht in Den haag

## Zara35

Salamu alaykum damens,

Ik zoek met spoed een kamer in Den Haag voor ongeveer 6maanden ik heb een uitkering. Ik ben een betrouwbare eerlijke rustige vrouw van 35 jaar. Mijn kinderen verblijven bij hun vader zodra ik een woning heb krijg ik ze weer terug ik heb recht op urgentie maar dat heeft even tijd nodig daarom zoek ik voor deze periode tijdelijk huisvesting zodat ik in de buurt van mijn kinderen ben en voor hun kan zijn mijn familie woont in Zeeland afstand is te groot vandaar mijn oproep.

Ik hoop spoedig wat te horen

Layla

----------


## Zorgzaamheid-Man

je kan me pmen.

----------


## Zara35

Salam alaykum

----------


## Zara35

Salam ik vroeg of ik jou kon mailen

----------


## bekend

Wil je niet trouwen met iemand, nieuw leven, nieuwe kansen.

----------

